# Please help...I think I may be too stupid!



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

My wonderful DH got me a sewing machine for Christmas. It's my first. EVER. I think I need to be careful what I ask for in the future! Since this is my first machine, I didn't know which machine to even ask for. DH picked a Singer Esteem. Is that an OK beginner machine? I've read the manual and played with the knobs and buttons, but don't have any thread or fabric yet to practice with. I was hoping the manual would have a few easy starter pattern ideas like the recipes you get when you buy a new crockpot...

Can anyone suggest any good books or websites for a total novice? I pretty much just want to learn how to put two pieces of fabric together. I know I want to try my hand at some dog/cat beds and maybe a few toys. I have no delusions of ever being able to produce any items of clothing (for me-my pets don't wear clothes).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know that tngirl used a couple of beginning books. One I think was a "Sewing for Dummies" book. 
And she called me a good bit with questions.

Maybe sancraft or tngirl will come along and see this and give the names of the books she used.

Did the machine come with a manual? Have you twisted the tension knob?
(if you have not, don't until you see how it sews).

And this forum is going to be one of your best resources. Now I need to go check out what that Singer Esteem is in a machine (online of course).

And Congratulations on a sewing machine Christmas!

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

No, that's really not a very good machine. It's a cheap, plastic machine. 
But at this point, that doesn't matter! 
It'll be _good enough_ for you to learn on.
You'll either enjoy sewing so much you'll wear it out in a year or two and get a good one.
Or, you'll rarely use it and it'll last for years... 
Either way, cheap is the best way to go at this point in your sewing career. 

So far as sewing and patterns-- 
Go to your local fabric shop and ask for Kwik Sew patterns or something along those lines. Tell the clerk you need something _really_ simple. 
Then dig in. 
All the directions you need will be in there. (and when the directions don't make a lick of sense, you come here and ask _us_)

Your project will take forever. It'll come out looking like something a fourth grader made. But your next project will be a bit quicker and a bit nicer. And the one after that, even better... 
And with a little time and patience, yes you can indeed make your own clothes. Stuff you'd even be willing to wear in public. :bowtie:

Congrats on your new toy! 


PS: For the most part, I'm a self taught seamstress. I didn't take Home Ec. in school, I took shop. My mom taught me the _very_ basics (that is, how to thread the machine and keep right sides together). Otherwise, I've pretty much figured it out on my own in the past 12 years or so. I quilt, I do garment construction, I invent totes, cases, and anything else I'm in need of...
If you truly want to sew, you'll figure it out. I promise.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

It is never to late to learn. If you want to try something simple first a small square pillow or rice bag would be simple. Just find some material you like and decide about what size you want and cut out a square. then sew a straight line around three sides with the right side of fabric together. The stuff it with what you want, after that fold the end so the raw egdes are inside the pillow and sew on top next to the fold part. If you make one like this but about 6-7 inch square do as above but put rice in it (about 2/3 full) and fold the end down and sew it shut, You can put these in the microwave for 2-3 min for a hotpack to warm your hands, feet or whatever. I made these for Christmas last year and were a big hit. Simple and no pattern needed just some fabric. Congrads on machine after you play with it you will get the hang of it. Second hand stores often have pieces of material scraps. Good luck I am not a very good at writing directions I hope it makes sense.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations!

Realize that others may have more knowledge of sewing but you have far more knowledge regarding animals.

Just start slow and ask all the questions you want! That's what this forum is about!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

am i the only one old enough to have to take sewing in home ec because they wouldn't let girls take shop in those days?? arrrgghhh!! 

don't let it intimidate you. i know there are some weird looking knobs and such and it looks impossible to thread. just follow the directions carefully and like everything else, start slow and easy until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I took home ec even though I could have taken shop. We even had 1 guy in our class.

Start simple and don't worry if it isn't perfect...pillowcases are a good first project. When you make something you also need to remember the 3 sec. rule. 

Without you pointing out the mistake does it take someone more than 3 seconds to see it? If it does then it isn't a big deal.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Merry Christmas!

No thread? no fabric? no patterns? no problem! you can still get started!!!

with out thread in you machine, go get lined paper. sew on the lines with your machine. Up and down no thread! we don't care about thread yet.

once you are bored with straight lines, try wavy lines the one in the box
http://www.seqair.com/WildTools/Wavy/Wavy.html

when you get tired of those taking your straight lines and drawing a bar across every other one

!_!-!_!-!_!-! the - needs to be at the top of the !! what you are going to do is..

sew up to the bar and stop. Needle down in paper, lift presser foot, turn paper, presser foot down and sew.. to the end and repeat:

Needle down in paper
Lift presser foot
turn paper
presser foot down
sew

now draw diagonals across the paper from corner to corner make several lines and sew on the lines.

and finally spirals
http://www.seqair.com/WildTools/Spirals/Spirals.html

this is a great exercise in controlling the speed at which you are sewing, learning when to slow down and when you can put the peddle to the metal! it is learning eye hand coordination.

It is a lesson in watching the needle.. up and down, up and down... so that once you get bored with that... since that is all the needle ever does is go up and down, you have leaned to watch what is happening before the needle.

the metal or plastic plate the needle goes down into is called a needle plate. on or to the right of the needle plate should be lines and numbers.

this is how far the edge of the fabric is from the needle.

O <--- needle

O !1/4 !3/8 !5/8

gonna have to find a photo to explain this better.

you can practice all day long on you paper, getting the feel of your machine and learning how to follow lines, make circles, triangles, squares or anything you create mind decides to do!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

sewing machines...

I am a singer lover! I love my singers all of them! I currently have 29 sewing machines... now my favorite machine is an old singer 401 but it doesn't do all the fancy embroidery stitches many of the newer (cheap) machines do. My Mother's neighbor gave me an older plastic toy machine and it has flowers and leaves for embroidery!!! I was elated to get this machine. Now I can add pretty little flowers and leaves to my heirloom sewing .. well actually serging! guess it can't be too heirloom eh?

I want to congratulate you on your new machine! it is perfect for the new sewist (not sewer ... cause the sewer is what is in the middle of the street!).

Drop feed for quilting... buttonholes, and lots of stitches!

dog bed? the fabric is folded so it you cut the size you need you will have two pieces. if you use the fold you only have 2 or 3 sides to sew.... with right sides together .. means the pretty side... wrong side is the ugly side...... sew all the sides but one.Stuff with poly fill and sew the open side together.

any questions... just ask!!! we love to help others.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Ditto the suggestion about sewing on lined paper without thread. I just remembered that's what I did first. We had to draw lines to make a "square spiral to the center of the page. Sew on a line across the page, stop with needle down and turn, then follow our drawn line down to bottom of the page, stop and turn, sew across the bottom line to our next drawn line - etc. The lines became shorter as we worked our way to the center. 

You could start with the longest stitch length - 4. Then after a few rows, go to 3. 

If your machine does a zig zag, do some stitching with length 4 and width 4 on another page. Try to stitch in the space between lines. Shorten the width to 2 to follow where the needle goes down.

Here's an easy beginner/practice project when you get some thread. (Hard fro me to picture a house without thread.  )

Make coasters from recycled jeans. Cut a 5" square, cutting along a thread. Mark lines around the square 1/2" from the edge to make a square. Stitch around the square with stitch length 2 1/2. Tie the thread ends with a knot to secure the stitching. Pull threads from the denim to fringe - up to your stitching. That's it.

If you find some coarse woven fabric, you can use this method to make placemats (12 x 18) and napkins (18 x 18) I have also made tablecloths with a fringed edge.

If your machine has decorative stitches, you could stitch some rows of decorative stitches on your coaster. It's interesting to see the way a decorative stitch looks when you use different stitch lengths and widths.


----------



## mythomia (Oct 31, 2008)

Two things I learned from having several of the plastic machines:
One: Be careful sewing many thicknesses of something like denim. If the motor sounds like it's working too hard, don't do that project on this machine. Two: If the thread bunches up just a little bit (after sewing normally before), stop right away and rethread the machine completely, including taking out the bobbin and putting it back in. This is somewhat related to always turning the big wheel in the proper direction. 

This will be SO fun for you!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you so much for all the replies so far! I knew it wasn't a *good* machine, but I'm glad to hear that it should be a fine beginner's machine (that's all I wanted). I don't forsee me becoming a master sewist, but I'd like to be able to do some small stuff. 

I love the suggestion of practicing with paper. I'll probably try that out this evening!

Oh and it's not that I don't have *any* thread in the house-I *do* have the little tiny "spools" of thread that come in a travel sewing kit!!! I'm sure that's almost worst than no thread at all!

I'll have to look for a Sewing for Dummies book when I next go to town-probably NOT tomorrow! What else should I buy? There were a couple of extra needles and bobbins with the machine-do I need to buy lots more of these? Obviously I'll get a few spools of thread and hit the bargin bin for fabric scraps.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Do you have sewing sissors? If not get them and never ever use them on paper.

"Stitches and Pins" by JoAnn Gagnon is another book that can help you get started but is written more for kids learning to sew.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

IF your wal-mart has fabric... purchase some of their $1.00 a yard.. though our WM has increased the price to $1.50 a yard.

note: their flannel on the cheap table is really really cheap! feel the fabric, there is usually some nice cotton or cotton/poly fabric.

cheap thread? please don't. this is when you get into trouble. It breaks, deposits little pieces if thread behind.. lint and is generally not worth the savings. Use standard Coats and Clark.

Be sure you purchase the correct bobbin... singer usually uses a 66 bobbin for drop in bobbins.

NEVER , NEVER , NEVER turn the hand wheel (the large wheel on the right side of the machine) backwards!!! always forward.. NEVER backwards!!! why? because it will cause the timing to go off. It is timed so that the needle goes down, the bobbin goes around and 'hooks' the bobbin thread to the needle thread. It is timed. turning the wheel backwards causes the timing to become untimed!

Now.. to tell you the opposite... some times it is necessary to turn the wheel back just a wee bit... say when you are doing a satin (tight zigzag) stitch and the fabric gets pulled under (needed to use stabilizer.. quick stabilizer? use toilet seat covers! rofl!!! yes it is true.), then you rock the wheel back and forth a little.. if that doesn't work.. you need to cut the upper thread, open bobbin cover and cut the bobbin thread and again attempt to rock the hand wheel back and forth.

Do not panic.. just little things to store in your mind for later.

I am very excited for you. 

here is a fun project for you to start....

http://www.make-it-easy.com/opentot2.html

to add a pocket, cut fabric to fit between webbing, fold top under press and stitch, fold bottom under, press and sew to bag, when bag is flat before straps are sewing on, stitch bottom, onto bag. Now when you add straps be sure to catch the sides under the straps.. now you have a pocket.. put one on each side.

reusable vegetable and fruit bags
http://wisdomofthemoon.blogspot.com/2008/01/cheap-easy-fabric-produce-bags.html

lots of ideas like these here http://tipnut.com/35-reusable-grocery-bags-totes-free-patterns/

to sew handles...
http://www.thecreativethimble.com/files/Grocery_20Bag_20rev_200108.pdf

from http://www.thecreativethimble.com/Downloads.html

tote bags can be decorated with fabric paint, stamps with fabric paint, tulip paint, glitter or anything else for fabric.

did you say aprons? <wink?>


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

sign up on line and in the store..

Joann sends 40-50% off coupons. I go to the store and buy gingher scissors! quilt rulers, pins.. use only GLASS head pins (quilting section.. walmart is cheaper) or flat metal head pins.. the color pins are pretty but made of plastic and will melt when you are pressing your fabric.

Hancock or other major fabric stores.

get in their home and email mailing list!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Learning to sew is like learning to drive.
At first, it seems that there are so many things to watch while you are going. Everthing is confusing. You don't know what to do next. Then gradually, it gets easier and more ingrained in your brain so you don't have to think about every step. And remember to slow down on curves!

So....even if it is hard - keep trying. It will get easier. 

My DD did a first project with her DH. They were making stuffed dogs. DD got her ears on the inside of her dog. Oh well. DH got his ears upside down. Oh well. 

If you can find any "make it in an hour' patterns. They are great for simple projects. 
Make an apron
Make a pillow
cut the legs off some old jeans, sew up the bottom and add a strap for a purse.
A doggie bed is just a big pillow, right?

Have a lot of fun!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

If you have Joann and Hancock in your area, stop by to pick up the current sales flyers and have a look around. Some things are on sale now and some are New Year's sale specials.

There are 50% specials on thread, notions, quilt cutting tools and mats, buttons, and home decor fabrics - either now or coming up. But you have to know when and where.

You can probably use an 80/12 size needle. They come in universal (ballpoint) and jeans (sharp.) I usually work with the jeans needle, but like a universal for knits. Universal is supposed to be for both woven and knit fabric.

Weather permitting, I will go to both tomorrow to have a look at the home decor and wearable red tag (50%) 

I am always looking at the home decor flat folds , which include drapery and upholstery of various weights and styles and fabric contents and quality. I have occasionally found something for pillows, tablecloths, and placemats. I avoid a fabric with a stiff coating on the back. 

I also read the fabric content on the label. Anything with olefin cannot be put in the dryer or pressed with an iron - heat will melt the fiber. It must be smoothed and flat dried when it comes out of the washer. I have made placemats that have olefin, and they flat or line dry just fine.

The Home Decor fabrics are 54" wide and run about $3 a yard on sale. i can make 6 placemats from a yard, which means 50c a mat. Makes a nice, inexpensive gift, so I try to keep some made up ahead of time.

I will also look at Homespun Fabrics at Joann for napkins. A yard makes 4.

When we visited my niece with 4 children, she had a dark table cloth on for a few days and dark print napkins that were kept at each place for a few times - instead of using so many paper napkins. (Eight people could go through a lot of paper napkins.)

Happy shopping and sewing!


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

marvella said:


> am i the only one old enough to have to take sewing in home ec because they wouldn't let girls take shop in those days?? arrrgghhh!!
> 
> don't let it intimidate you. i know there are some weird looking knobs and such and it looks impossible to thread. just follow the directions carefully and like everything else, start slow and easy until you get the hang of it.


 I had to take home ec instead of shop, too, in one school. The other school let girls take shop. Since I already knew how to cook and sew, I was very sulky.

My advice is to not make ANYTHING right now. Just practice your stitches on paper and scrap fabric. If you don't have scrap fabric, then get clearance fabric.

I like to have lots of bobbins. I have a couple wound with black, a couple wound with white, and various other colors. However, lots of bobbins aren't NECESSARY. You can probably get by with half a dozen or so. Also, do make sure, as others have said, to get the right kind of bobbins for your machine. They don't have to be Singer brand, but they do have to say "Will fit Singer models" and include Esteem.

I like to have those very sharp embroidery scissors around. They can snip things that are too fussy for the bigger sewing shears.

Christmas fabric is going to be on sale for a week or so now. You could make some placemats and coasters from this fabric. You can also make simple drawstring bags for gift bags. These are very simple to do, but they will give you practice time, and that's what you will need to get better at sewing.

Sometimes high schools and colleges will offer sewing classes, especially junior or community colleges. Quilt shops and fabric/craft store sometimes offer classes too, but they are usually only a few sessions.

Your local library will probably have some sewing books. I find a great many sewing/craft books at local used book stores, too. I buy new books only as a last resort, I consider many of them very overpriced.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

If you find you need help and don't have friends or relatives to help you learn stop by your local senior center. Lots of those wonderful ladies have so much patience and experience teaching and would love someone to fuss over.Our senior center even has machines right there. I was nervous about going there at first but after moving to a new area I didn't know how to find someone to help me with certain crafts. I've got a lot of help from them. In some areas there are adult school classes available but of course these cost money and may not be at a convenient time for you. Just take it slowly, one step at a time, it won't take you too long and you'll be proud when two pieces of fabric become something..not just fabric anymore.

PQ


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am old enough I had to take home ec. I also remember sewing those darn lines on the paper. I had been sewing since I was 5 and I hated that.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I checked Amazon.com and this book is available in various prices. It's good.

"Sew Smart" by Clotilde.


----------

